# Just bought Zebra 2 and scored a trailer with it ...



## MrLinckus (Nov 2, 2012)

Well, like the Title sai's i finally got me to buy Zebra2 and just used it scoring a trailer for an upcoming project, i'm still learning it but my first opinion is that zebra 2 is that synth i've searched a long time for.

Took mostly presetstuff and variated them how i want them sound, its pretty easy to use and learn!

http://soundcloud.com/florian-linckus/f ... ailerscore

its net yet finally finished, will do some detailstuff the next hours and update the track.

thank's 

Flo


----------



## Vartio (Nov 2, 2012)

sounds great. is the synths all zebra? i really like that dark quality the synths have. nice driving pulse.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 2, 2012)

I would suggest: Turn off your temp tracks and try to make own things! (Good meant!)


----------



## R.Cato (Nov 2, 2012)

Really good synth programming and mixing. I like it, but Gunther is unfortunately right. You just copied so many things from Zimmer's Batman score. Not just the usual spicc string patterns, or synth stuff, but also the brass chord progression which appears in Batman so many times. It's the whole theme. It's like copying the Star Wars theme and pasting it in a different Sci-Fi movie....

You have some great skills, why not turning the temp track off and bringing up your own stuff (inspired by the temp track), which will for sure sound as great.


----------



## jleckie (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah- wow. You sure nailed the theme too.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks like the track has been taken down... I would like to have heard it.

Many of those Dark Zebra patches have pre-defined melodic patterns from the Batman movies (e.g. Batcave Octaves+). So, yeah, those melodies are preserved in the actual synth patch.

However, think of the power of that! With a bit of re-programming, you can implement your own melody. And, with some tweaking of the envelopes, FX, and Oscillators, you can have your own sound... it's easy enough to take the best things you like in a patch and just re-use them (kinda like Omnisphere).

At least, that's what I am doing at my stage of learning  I hope to one day start with an empty slate and create the sounds from scratch. But, I'm still learning how all the pieces interact.

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 3, 2012)

R.Cato @ Sat Nov 03 said:


> You have some great skills, why not turning the temp track off and bringing up your own stuff (inspired by the temp track), which will for sure sound as great.



Exactly what I thought. The piece itself sounded good to my ears.

Come on, MrLinckus!


----------



## MrLinckus (Nov 3, 2012)

So, after a little time of a frozen account (changed mail addy) i'm here ...

you we're so right ... it wasn't even planed to "copy" because i am and i will not be any of that clones who just "copy" Mr. Zimmer's music.
But i did not had a Dark Knight Temptrack on it ... so it was funny ...

I must admit, my last listen to Dark Knight is while ago ... but after your thoughts i've done it and well i felt sorry for myself to nearly copied it ... don't know what's driven me there ... l 

*So ... i called the Director and told him that i'll make a new version ... and here it is ... New Style, New Mix, New Sound and so on ... i think its just better and more of my own style in it... well ... i hope so *lol*

http://soundcloud.com/florian-linckus/foresight-28*

@Vartio
One Patch is from Padshop (Cubase 6.5) rest is Zebra2 (no DarkZebra)


----------



## Justus (Nov 3, 2012)

Very good!


----------



## MrLinckus (Nov 4, 2012)

The track has become a little Update, link still working, overwrote the old file.

Thanks =)


----------



## Vartio (Nov 4, 2012)

This is way better!
The string line in the beginning could use a bit of smoothing out, it feels slightly choppy, but otherwise it's fine.


----------



## zacnelson (Nov 5, 2012)

A M A Z I N G

!


----------



## Polarity (Nov 5, 2012)

Wonderful!!


----------



## MrLinckus (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks guys! I knew it was better then the first version... but ... after all that ... the director and the producer wanted just a different way for the score after i showed him the Take10 ... damned :D (They could'nt tell me when i began the writing, nooooooo :D)

I hate it if they don't really know what they want ... also on my Soundcloud is the Final Trailer Version.
The Trailer will come up in mid November, i'll post it here.

http://soundcloud.com/florian-linckus/f ... t-28-final

And yes, they just wanted that "inceptionlike" dark brass note ... i tried to tell them no but they wanted it so bad ... (also mentioned, that this is not just in inception ... also thron score has that stuff...)

So i tought over it, i've been riding on the Zebra through the desert and designed a Sound wich is supporting the Brass and making a new sound of it, they liked it... no. they loved it. I think its the perfect mix now and the piece did grew just better.


----------



## R. Simeon Bowring (Nov 8, 2012)

Sounds great, like the dark foreboding feel of the strings and brass.


----------



## mushanga (Nov 8, 2012)

I really like this! I'm sure it fits the trailer very well. The synths sounds great. May I ask what brass sounds you are using in this piece?


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 8, 2012)

orchestranova @ Thu Nov 08 said:


> I really like this! I'm sure it fits the trailer very well. The synths sounds great. May I ask what brass sounds you are using in this piece?



Yeah these Foresight tracks are great. Mind listing what libraries you used? Interested in the strings and percussion you used.


----------



## MrLinckus (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi Guys,

thanks.

Cinematic Strings 2.0
Hollywood Brass
Spitfire Percs
Albion II Percs
Zebra 2 and Padshop


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 9, 2012)

MrLinckus @ Fri Nov 09 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> thanks.
> 
> ...



Did I also read you used NI Action Strings?


----------



## MrLinckus (Nov 9, 2012)

No way 

I don't like that kind of libs. I want to write every note by myself, so i have full controll of my ideas.
(even if action strings are not bad at all, i personally don't like that kind of librarys and also would not buy them)


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 9, 2012)

MrLinckus @ Fri Nov 09 said:


> No way
> 
> I don't like that kind of libs. I want to write every note by myself, so i have full controll of my ideas.
> (even if action strings are not bad at all, i personally don't like that kind of librarys and also would not buy them)



My mistake. I was on a SoundCloud spree clicking through different tracks from different users and got things mixed up.

Very well done though. So all those spiccs are CS?


----------



## MrLinckus (Nov 9, 2012)

thanks =)

yes, staccs froms cs2


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice!

I miss something soundwise. For my taste, there is somewhere a curtain what wants to be opened.


----------



## doubleattack (Nov 9, 2012)

germancomponist @ Fri 09 Nov said:


> Nice!
> 
> I miss something soundwise. For my taste, there is somewhere a curtain what wants to be opened.



The curtain is coming from the soundcloud compressing for shure.
The wave file will be sounding gorgeous. 

@MrLinckus: Congratulations! Good work!


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 10, 2012)

doubleattack @ Sat Nov 10 said:


> germancomponist @ Fri 09 Nov said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!
> ...



If this is fact, for what reason do people upload their stuff on soundcloud? Only to be "in"? I use box.net for years and it works best without any artifacts. There is no need to watch to a cool player.....


----------



## doubleattack (Nov 10, 2012)

germancomponist @ Sat 10 Nov said:


> doubleattack @ Sat Nov 10 said:
> 
> 
> > The curtain is coming from the soundcloud compressing for shure.
> ...



Is it possible to stop the possibilty for download on box.net?
(Serious question; I didn't find this option, as far as I remember.)


Soundcloud has nothing to do with being "in".
On Soundcloud there is an option too for sharing files by download - in ev'ry format.
So you can get the original quality - if there a wish for this option by the owner of the file.
Otherwise you hear the much lower quality of 128 kbps.
Personally I find it very useful to get an impression of the music by somebody. 
Mixingwise it's like listen to the music on different speakers or mono. If the mix works here, it will works erverywhere. The 128 kpbs doesn't change the composition :wink: (neglecting the damage of the sound)


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 10, 2012)

doubleattack @ Sat Nov 10 said:


> Is it possible to stop the possibilty for download on box.net?
> (Serious question; I didn't find this option, as far as I remember.)



It is: Open Acess / Restrict Permissions / Turn download off


> If the mix works here, it will works erverywhere. The 128 kpbs doesn't change the composition :wink: (neglecting the damage of the sound)



Great joke!


----------

